# سؤال من شخص لادينى



## Mogarad-111 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى لكل الزملاء فى هذا المنتدى وأتمنى أن أقضى معكم وقتا سعيدا
أنا شخص "" لادينى "" من خلفية مسلمة 
عمرى هو 15 عام .. 
المهم ..
عند التفكير لمدة ربع ساعة
وجدت أن الأديان لا يمكن أن تكون من عند "" خالق الكون ""
ما علينا .. أنا إشتركت فى هذا المنتدى لأدرس المسيحية لعل وعسى نستفيد بشىء !
لطالما كان هناك سؤالين يترددان على ذهنى أحب أن أساله لأى شخص "" دينى "" دون الأخذ بمعتقده

السؤال الأول :: هل خلق الله أو المسيح أو أيا كان إسمه الكون لأنه سيستفيد منه شخصيا ؟
بمعنى الإنسان إخترع السيارة تدريجيا لأنه كان بحاجة إليها واليوم لا تخلو حياتنا من وسائل المواصلات .. أظنكم فهمتم السؤال 

* *****
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب طرح اكثر من سؤال
******

لن أطيل كثيرا الآن على أمل أن نجد إجابات مقنعة


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحب بك يا اخي،

بداية، الرجاء إحترام قوانين المنتدى وطرح سؤال واحد فقط في كل موضوع.

بالنسبة لسؤالك، فلا الله لم يخلق بسبب منفعة شخصية له. الله لا يحتاج شئ ليفعل شئ.


----------



## Mogarad-111 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> مرحب بك يا اخي،
> 
> بداية، الرجاء إحترام قوانين المنتدى وطرح سؤال واحد فقط في كل موضوع.
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك، فلا الله لم يخلق بسبب منفعة شخصية له. الله لا يحتاج شئ ليفعل شئ.



أعتذر فأنا لا أعرف القوانين 

طيب :: فلنرى إجابتك ::



> فلا الله لم يخلق بسبب منفعة شخصية له. الله لا يحتاج شئ ليفعل شئ.



إذا لماذا فكر فى خلق الكون من الأساس ؟ 
أنا لا أقول الإنسان أو كوكب الأرض
بل أقول "" الكون ""


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2011)

Mogarad-111 قال:


> إذا لماذا فكر فى خلق الكون من الأساس ؟
> أنا لا أقول الإنسان أو كوكب الأرض
> بل أقول "" الكون ""



الله خلق الكون بحسب حكمته التي لا يدركها عقل.


----------



## Mogarad-111 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> الله خلق الكون بحسب حكمته التي لا يدركها عقل.



يبقى هذا عيب فى الصانع .. لماذا ؟
لأن الله عندما خلق الإنسان "" إفتراضا "" وضع به عقلا لا يدرك الكثير من الأشياء 

وأنت قلت الآن "" لا يدركها عقل ""
يعنى لو أنا مثلا قادر على صناعة مفاعل نووى ولكنى قررت فى النهاية صنع "" غسالة أوتوماتيك ""
بماذا تصفنى ؟

ثم إن كان الله على حسب إدعائكم خلق الكون لحكمة .. هذا يؤدى إلى إحتمالين ::

1 - الله يحتاج للكون لذلك قام بخلقه 
2 - الله لا يحتاج للكون ولا لعبادة الإنسان له ولا لتعذيبه ولكنه خلقه على الرغم من ذلك

إن كان الإختيار الأول فأنت هنا إنتقصت من إلهك .. فهو ليس كامل فى هذا الوقت
لأنه "" إحتاج "" لفعل شىء ما وهو "" خلق الكون ""

إن كان الإختيار الثانى :: الله لا يحتاج للكون ولا يحتاج لكوكب الأرض ولا للإنسان ولكنه قرر خلقهم على الرغم من ذلك ..

إن كان كذلك فإن الله هنا شخص لا يعرف ماذا يفعله فهو فقط يخلق ثم يعذب ثم لا شىء
هل شعر الله بالملل مثلا لذلك قرر خلق الكون مع أنه لا يحتاجه ؟

ببساطة أكثر :: لو كان الله لا يحتاج للكون على  فإن الكون لن ينفعه أو يضره فى أى شىء على الإطلاق 
ولكنه خلقه للتسلية فقط .. هل هذا هو الله  ؟


----------



## صوت الرب (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*حبيبي Mogarad-111
أهلا بك و بكل تساؤلاتك 
بصراحة أحب أن أتحاور مع أمثالك الذين يستخدمون عقلهم
فأرجو أن نتحاور سوية فقد يفيد أحدنا الآخر
لنبدأ بما قلت وحدة وحدة :-



			وجدت أن الأديان لا يمكن أن تكون من عند "" خالق الكون ""
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس أنا وجدت المسيحية هي مند عند خالق الكون لسببين :-
الأول : هو أن صفات الإله المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس
هي الصفات المنطقية التي تقنعني بأن إله الكتاب المقدس
قادر على خلق الكون و أرجو أن تراجع هذا الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190492

و السبب الثاني : أن تعاليم المسيحية هي التعاليم المنطقية التي
يعطيها الخالق لخلقه ليستمروا بالحياة بكل سلام و فرح ...
فما الخطايا إلا لهلاك الإنسان



			السؤال الأول :: هل خلق الله أو المسيح أو أيا كان إسمه الكون لأنه سيستفيد منه شخصيا ؟
 بمعنى الإنسان إخترع السيارة تدريجيا لأنه كان بحاجة إليها واليوم لا تخلو حياتنا من وسائل المواصلات .. أظنكم فهمتم السؤال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الكون كله بالنسبة لله لا شيء
فأنت تجد الكون عظيم و واسع و لكن بالنسبة لله فهو لا شيء

ألله لم يخلق الكون ليستفيد منه و لكن الخالق له أعمال 
فهو ليس خالق ميت لا يخلق ولا يعمل شيئا !!!
بل يخلق و يحيا و يعطي الحياة ... فهل هذا عيب ؟




			ثم إن كان الله على حسب إدعائكم خلق الكون لحكمة .. هذا يؤدى إلى إحتمالين ::

 1 - الله يحتاج للكون لذلك قام بخلقه 
 2 - الله لا يحتاج للكون ولا لعبادة الإنسان له ولا لتعذيبه ولكنه خلقه على الرغم من ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حبيبي سأعطيك مثال :-
عندما تكبر و تشتغل و يصبح لديك نقود و بيت
تفكر حينها في إنجاب أطفال لك لأنك ستفرح بوجودهم
و تكون حينها قادر على إعطائهم ما يحتاجون

و هكذا ألله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا و هو قادر أن يلبي جميع إحتياجاتنا
فهل هذا عيب ؟ هل هذا خطأ ؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي عقلك محدود  مهم حولت لا يستطيع عقلك ان يتسع كل شي وان يفهم كل شي

اخي حاول ان تفهم القصد الالهي علي قدر استعاب عقلك

الله خلق الكون لحكمه معينه

قد يكون منها حبه للانسان المخلوق الذي كان في فكر الله


----------



## Mogarad-111 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى "" صوت الرب "" لا أعلم صراحة إن كان الرب له صوت أم لا ! 
المهم ..
لنرى ما كتبته :


> *حبيبي Mogarad-111
> أهلا بك و بكل تساؤلاتك
> بصراحة أحب أن أتحاور مع أمثالك الذين يستخدمون عقلهم
> فأرجو أن نتحاور سوية فقد يفيد أحدنا الآخر*


أنا لا أظن أنى قد أقنعك بشىء 
لأن إقناع شخص يؤمن بإله صعب أن يقتنع بفكرة ما 
المهم .. فلنرى ما كتبت



> *بالعكس أنا وجدت المسيحية هي مند عند خالق الكون لسببين :-
> الأول : هو أن صفات الإله المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس
> هي الصفات المنطقية التي تقنعني بأن إله الكتاب المقدس
> قادر على خلق الكون و أرجو أن تراجع هذا الموضوع
> ...



هذا الجزء ليس له علاقة بالسؤال وإنما هو موضوع مختلف تماما لذا سأتجنب الرد عليه الآن وسأرد عليه لاحقا ولا أعرف لماذا تركت السؤال وذهبت لهذه الجزئية ولكن أعتذر فالخطأ على أنا لأننى الذى وضعتها فى صلب الموضوع




> *
> الكون كله بالنسبة لله لا شيء
> فأنت تجد الكون عظيم و واسع و لكن بالنسبة لله فهو لا شيء
> 
> ...



"" الخالق له أعمال "" "" أبى له أعمال ""

ما وجه الشبه فى هذه العبارتين ؟
سأخبرك !
عندما قلت أن أبى له أعمال فإن أبى سيكون بحاجة لهذا العمل .. فمثلا هو يعمل بشركة ما لأنه يحتاج لهذا العمل .. لأنه لو لم يكن له "" أعمال "" لمات جوعا 
أنت هنا وقعت فى مغالطة التشبيه غير المنطقى

فقد قلت "" *ألله لم يخلق الكون ليستفيد منه و لكن الخالق له أعمال 
فهو ليس خالق ميت لا يخلق ولا يعمل شيئا !!!
بل يخلق و يحيا و يعطي الحياة ... فهل هذا عيب ؟ ""

هل الله يحتاج لهذا العمل مثلما إحتاج أبى لعمله لكى يبقى حيا ؟
أنا أعمل عملا ما لأنى أستفيد منه .. الله يعمل أعمالا ولكنه لا يستفيد منها !
قد إنتقصت من إلهك وجعلته شخص "" عابث "" لا يعرف ما الفائدة من أعماله تلك ..

*


> *حبيبي سأعطيك مثال :-
> عندما تكبر و تشتغل و يصبح لديك نقود و بيت
> تفكر حينها في إنجاب أطفال لك لأنك ستفرح بوجودهم
> و تكون حينها قادر على إعطائهم ما يحتاجون
> ...



ركز على الكلمات المكتوبة باللون الأحمر ..

أنا فكرت فى إنجاب أطفال لأنى سأفرح بوجودهم فأنا هنا فى حاجة للأطفال لأنه لو لم يكن لدى أطفال لشعرت بالحزن 

مرة أخرى وقعت فى مغالطة التشبيه غير المنطقى 
لأنك وصفت إلهك بأنه شخص مثله مثلنا يحبنا 
ولكن "" هل إحتاج لهذا الحب ؟ ""
أى "" لو لم يخلق الله الإنسان هل كان سيحزن على ذلك ؟ ""
*
*


----------



## Mogarad-111 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> اخي عقلك محدود  مهم حولت لا يستطيع عقلك ان يتسع كل شي وان يفهم كل شي
> 
> اخي حاول ان تفهم القصد الالهي علي قدر استعاب عقلك
> 
> ...



العيب فى الصنعة يدل على نقص فى الصانع
مثلما ذكرت سابقا وسأذكره ثانية ::

لو أنا قادر على صنع أقوى طائرة حربية عرفها التاريخ وإجتمع كل الناس من كل الأرجاء لكى يشاهدوا  إختراعى هذا

ولكننى فى النهاية تراجعت عن إختيارى وقلت :: لن أصنع إلا غسالة أوتوماتيك !
بماذا تصفنى ؟

كذلك بالنسبة لله ! فإنه كان قادرا على خلق الإنسان بحيث يكون عقله قادرا على استيعابه ولكنه على الرغم من ذلك قرر أن يكون عقله "" محدودا ""
مع أنه كان فى البداية قادرا على خلق إنسان أفضل من هذا

"" النقص فى الصنعة يدل على عيب فى الصانع ""


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*اهلا بالاخ العزيز *
*انت لادينى مش كده؟ يعنى تؤمن بوجود خالق او اله للكون ؟ صح ؟*
*هل تؤمن ان هذا الاله عاقل ومتفاعل ام مجرد صنم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> "" النقص فى الصنعة يدل على عيب فى الصانع ""


متفق معك لكن هذا ليس نقص يا زميل !
الله كامل كليا
والانسان على صورة الله لكن لا يمكنه الوصول لكمال الله او استعياب الله كليا والا اصبح اله....او يصبح الله محدود !!!
هل تريد الله ان يخلق الهه ؟ هل هذه فكرة منطقية ؟


----------



## Philoxinos (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> هل خلق الله أو المسيح أو أيا كان إسمه الكون لأنه سيستفيد منه شخصيا ؟


 ​*[FONT=&quot]سلام ومحبّة الربّ يسوع المسيح معك أخي المبارك*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الخلق بشكلٍ عام والكون المادي بشكلٍ خاص إنّما هو تعبير عن عظمة الله ومحبّته بإرادته ودون أن يكون بحاجة لذلك.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فلكي اعترف بك عالماً وجب عليّ معاينة اختراعاتك. وذلك ليس لأنّك محتاجٌ لأن يشهد الناس على علمك. وإنّما ليعترفوا هم بك ويفيدوا منك علماً. وأنت حينما تخترع إنّما بهدف محبّتك لأخوتك في سبيل راحتهم وإفادتهم. والله أحبّنا وإراد فائدتنا، وهذه الفائدة إنّما هي في معرفتنا له. هذه المعرفة ليست مجرّدة، وإنّما هي اختبار يعيشه الإنسان. (والخلق المحسوس يساعدنا في الاقتراب من هذه المعرفة كون الإنسان ينجذب لما هو مادي بحسب طبيعته).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثمّ أنّ الله كخالقٍ ومدبّرٍ عظيم. له أن يخلق أعظم الأمور لئلّا يُنسب إليه نقصٌ وضعف وتحديد من ناحية خلائقه. فهو كخالق عظيم إنّما خليقته العظيمة هي من تشير إليه. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فلو كان خلق الأرض فقط مثلاً، لكنت ستأتي بالسؤال: ألم يكن قادراً على خلق شيءٍ غير الأرض؟ أهو إلهٌ ناقص؟*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إنّ محبّة الله هي من أتت بالإنسان للوجود. ليس لأنّه محتاجٌ للعشرة. وإنّما بسبب محبّته التي تعطي ولا تبخل. ولأجل الإنسان جعل هذا الكون المادي المؤقّت ليتمتّع به ويستدلّ من خلاله على عظمة الله محبّه، والذي عبّر عن حبّه بجعل هذا الكون الواسع بين يدي البشر.*[/FONT]









> لأن الله عندما خلق الإنسان "" إفتراضا "" وضع به عقلا لا يدرك الكثير من الأشياء


*خلق الله الإنسان بأجمل صورة، ولكن ليس لدرجة أن يكون الله نفسه. وهنا سيناقض الله نفسه (حاشا) بأن يكون هناك إلهٌ مثله فيما هو إلهٌ واحد.
*
*ثمّ أن الإنسان بانفصاله عن الله بارتكابه الخطية صار فاسداً (مائتاً) وحلّ الضعف في طبيعته.*

​ *[FONT=&quot]ليبارك الربّ حياتك*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لا يؤثّر إن كنت مؤمناً به أولا.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فهذه طلبتي لأجلك.*[/FONT]


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *اهلا بالاخ العزيز *
> *انت لادينى مش كده؟ يعنى تؤمن بوجود خالق او اله للكون ؟ صح ؟*
> *هل تؤمن ان هذا الاله عاقل ومتفاعل ام مجرد صنم ؟؟؟؟*



تحياتى لك أخ / أخت Nancy 2
فى الحقيقة أنا أعتبر أن كلمة "" إله "" هى تأليف بشرى
القوة الخفية فى نظرى ستكون شىء أعظم من الإله الذى يتصوره الإنسان
فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!
هذه هى وجهة نظرى .. و أهلا بك ..


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> متفق معك لكن هذا ليس نقص يا زميل !
> الله كامل كليا
> والانسان على صورة الله لكن لا يمكنه الوصول لكمال الله او استعياب الله كليا والا اصبح اله....او يصبح الله محدود !!!
> هل تريد الله ان يخلق الهه ؟ هل هذه فكرة منطقية ؟



جيد جدا .. منطقيا .. يستحيل على الله أن يخلق شيئا أقوى منه .. لماذا ؟
عندما إخترع الإنسان الحاسب الآلى فى أولى مراحله ..
هل إستطاع ذلك الحاسب الآلى أن يفكر كالإنسان ؟ لا !!
وهل سيستطيع ؟ لا !!
هكذا أيضا بالنسبة لله ( وأنا أتكلم حسب وجهة نظركم ) .. هل يستطيع أن يخلق صخرة لا يستطيع حملها ؟
بالطبع لا .. لأنه شىء مستحيل 
كذلك فإن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته 
وهذا أقصى ما عند الله أن يقدمه فى هذا الكون .. فمهما كانت النجوم والكواكب 
سيظل الإنسان هو أذكى مخلوق ( وكل هذا حسب وجهة نظركم !! )
أى أن مثالك هذا يا عزيزى خاطىء لأنه يستحيل على إلهك أن يخلق شىء أقوى منه مهما فعل .. 
لنعود الى صلب الموضوع ؟
إن الكون فى نظركم لا يساوى شىء بالنسبة لله .. ولم يكن الله فى حاجة لأى كون أو أى نجم أو أى شمس أو كوكب أو أى قمر أو أى إنسان .. ولكنه خلقهم على الرغم من ذلك .. هل كان يستعرض قوته ؟ هل هناك إجابة منطقية لهذا السؤال ؟


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

تكملة إلى كلامى فى المشاركة السابقة ::
ولكن هل كان الله يستطيع أن يخلق عقلا يستطيع بسهولة أن يفهمه ؟
بالطبع وهذا كان فى غاية السهولة .. ولكنه لم يفعل !
و ترك للإنسان عقلا محدودا لا يستطيع أصلا تعريف ماهية الله


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Mogarad-111 قال:


> تحياتى لك أخ / أخت Nancy 2
> فى الحقيقة أنا أعتبر أن كلمة "" إله "" هى تأليف بشرى
> القوة الخفية فى نظرى ستكون شىء أعظم من الإله الذى يتصوره الإنسان
> فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!
> هذه هى وجهة نظرى .. و أهلا بك ..


 
*اهلا بيك *
*اوك انت تؤمن بوجود قوة كونية وراء هذا الكون قوة عاقلة خالقة انت ترفض ان تسميها اله وانا اتفهم حساسيتك من ناحية هذا الاسم نظرا لخلفيتك *
*لكن اذا فرضنا اننا اسمينا هذة القوة الكونية اله ,هل تؤمن انه عاقل ومتفاعل ام مجرد صنم ؟*
*واذا عاقل ومتفاعل ,وهو يجب ان يكون كذلك لانه خلق الكون بعقل وخلقك انت كائن عاقل ولايمكن ان يخرج العقل من اللاعقل *
*اذن هو خالق عاقل ومتفاعل وليس صنم اليس من الضرورى ان يتفاعل هذا الخالق العاقل مع خليقة عاقلة  ؟ ام انه سيظل صنم دون تفاعل مع اى شئ ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Philoxinos (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> القوة الخفية فى نظرى ستكون شىء أعظم من الإله الذى يتصوره الإنسان
> فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!
> هذه هى وجهة نظرى


 
*[FONT=&quot]إنّك بهذا تناقض قولك: "النقص فى الصنعة يدل على عيب فى الصانع"*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فهل هناك عيب في هذه القوّة التي تزعمها، فإن كان كذلك فلا أظنّها هي من جاء بهذا الكون المنظّم.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]



> يستحيل على الله أن يخلق شيئا أقوى منه .. لماذا ؟


 
*[FONT=&quot]سأقلب السؤال بالنسبة للقوّة الخفية التي جئت على ذكرها. هل يمكنها إيجاد قوّة أعظم منها؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فإن استطاعت فبالتالي ستنعدم هي.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]الله إلهٌ كامل ليس محتاجاً إلهاً آخر يمنحه الحياة فهو الحياة بذاته.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ثمّ أنت كإنسان إن استطعت صنع إنسانٍ مثلك فلن تبقى إنساناً إنّما إلهاً. وبالتالي تغييراً في طبيعتك.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]والله حاشا أن يكون هناك تغييرٌ فيه.

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأوّل أرجو أنّك قد قرأت جوابي فوق.
*[/FONT]​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شوف ياغالى الرب ترك لنا القدرة على التواصل معاه والتعرف عليه لدرجة انه تجسد اخذا صورة انسان علشان نقرب منه ونشعر به ونعرف شخصه وصفاته *
*اذن كل انسان يستطيع ان يتعرف على الرب الخالق لان الرب بنفسه هو عرفنا على نفسه بنفسه انا اقدر اعرف الرب كأله خالق وكمخلص وكأب وكصديق وكل شئ *
*لكن اللى انت بتتكلم عنه هو محدودية عقل الانسان انه يعرف ويفهم كل احكام وقدرة الله الغير محدودة ديه منقدرش نفهمها بعقولنا المحدودة الحالية وده شئ طبيعى الاله اللى اقدر استوعبه كله بعقلى يبقى مش اله اساسا يبقى اختراع انا اخترعته من عقلى انا وعملته اله *
*اذن الخلاصة انى اقدر اتعرف على شخص الرب على شخصه شخصيته وصفاته وحنانه ومحبته من نحوى لان هو اعلن لينا عن نفسه اما حكمته وقدرته وعظمته فهى لامحدودة ومطلقة ولذلك انا لااقدر ان استوعبها كليا الان وليس مطلوب منى ان استوعبها كلها لكى اقول انى اعرف من هو الله *
*الطفل لايستوعب كل عقل وقدرات والده او والدته لانه لازال صغير وهم بالغين ولكن هل استطيع ان اقول ان الطفل لايعرف من هما ابويه ؟ هل استطيع ان اقول انه لا يعرف امه ولايستطيع التواصل معها ؟ لا ,يعرف ويستطيع التواصل معها بما اعلنته هى عن نفسها له من حبها وحنانها ورعايتها واهتمامها *
*اذا كنت انت لاتعرف من هو الرب وماهية الله فهذا لايعنى ان الجميع لايعرف ,نحن نعرف من هو الله *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> هل يستطيع أن يخلق صخرة لا يستطيع حملها ؟



*نفس السؤال الطفولي المعتاد. الجواب: لا، لا يستطيع، ليس لعدم القدرة بل لوجود تناقض داخلي في السؤال نفسه. هل تستطيع حضرتك تخيُل وجود مثلث مربّع الأضلاع مثلا؟ اذا كان الجواب لا، فهل هذا يعني أن حضرتك عديم العقل مثلا؟ هذا مثال للتوضيح.*



> أنا لا أظن أنى قد أقنعك بشىء
> لأن إقناع شخص يؤمن بإله صعب أن يقتنع بفكرة ما



*وهو ما ينطبق عليك أيضا 
*


> العيب فى الصنعة يدل على نقص فى الصانع



*هذا السؤال نسبي، بمعنى أن الصنيعة كاملة بحد ذاتها، لكنها "ناقصة" بالنسبة لله. وهو كما قيل لك: هل تريد الله ان يخلق الهه ؟*



> فإنه كان قادرا على خلق الإنسان بحيث يكون عقله قادرا على استيعابه ولكنه على الرغم من ذلك قرر أن يكون عقله محدودا



*ليس العقل وحده هو المرشد الى الله. نعم العقل سيساعدك، لكن قلبك عليه أن يكون نقيا، غير متكبرا. الله لم ينظر الى عبقرية صيّادي السمك الجليليين للبشارة بكلمته، ولا يأخذ عقل أينشتاين مثالا للحكم على الناس.
*


> فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!



*سؤال جميل. هل الكمبيوتر مصنوع على صورة النملة ومثالها؟ (لاحظ أن كلاهما غير عاقلين). وهل أعلن الكمبيوتر عن نفسه للنملة بطريقة تستطيع أن تقبله بها؟*


----------



## ROWIS (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلش انا في ملاحظة صغيرة بس وهي



			عمرى هو 15 عام .. 
المهم ..
عند التفكير لمدة ربع ساعة
وجدت أن الأديان لا يمكن أن تكون من عند "" خالق الكون ""
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني عندك 15 سنة، ونتوقع انك مقريتش كتير قبل ما تسئل وقولنا ماشي
ولكن فكرت 15 دقيقة ولقيت ان الاديان لا يمكن ان تكون من عند الله؟
في 15 دقيقة ؟!!! اومال لو فكرت نص ساعة او ساعة مثلاً كان حصل ايه ؟!
*


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *اهلا بيك *
> *اوك انت تؤمن بوجود قوة كونية وراء هذا الكون قوة  عاقلة خالقة انت ترفض ان تسميها اله وانا اتفهم حساسيتك من ناحية هذا  الاسم نظرا لخلفيتك *
> *لكن اذا فرضنا اننا اسمينا هذة القوة الكونية اله ,هل تؤمن انه عاقل ومتفاعل ام مجرد صنم ؟*
> *واذا عاقل ومتفاعل ,وهو يجب ان يكون كذلك لانه خلق الكون بعقل وخلقك انت كائن عاقل ولايمكن ان يخرج العقل من اللاعقل *
> *اذن هو خالق عاقل ومتفاعل وليس صنم اليس من  الضرورى ان يتفاعل هذا الخالق العاقل مع خليقة عاقلة  ؟ ام انه سيظل صنم  دون تفاعل مع اى شئ ؟؟؟؟*



فى موضوع آخر .. بإذن الرب !


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *[FONT=&quot]إنّك بهذا تناقض قولك: "النقص فى الصنعة يدل على عيب فى الصانع"*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]فهل هناك عيب في هذه القوّة التي تزعمها، فإن كان كذلك فلا أظنّها هي من جاء بهذا الكون المنظّم*[/FONT]



عقولكم محدودة جدا أيها المسيحيون ! 
كلمة عيب ونقص هى من صفات المخلوق فقط
وبما أن إلهكم يحب البشر ! فهو يحمل صفات بشرية !
إذا هو ناقص !

أما كلمة "" القوى الخفية "" سأتحدث عنها فى موضوع آخر حتى لا ننحرف عن صلب الموضوع !!


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *[FONT=&quot]سأقلب السؤال بالنسبة للقوّة الخفية التي جئت على ذكرها. هل يمكنها إيجاد قوّة أعظم منها؟*[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]فإن استطاعت فبالتالي ستنعدم هي.*[/FONT]
> 
> ...



جملة لا معنى لها ! الله كامل وهو الحياة بذاته .. وكيف أتى الله إذا ؟ ما علينا 
المهم لا ننحرف عن صلب الموضوع كما قلت 
وهى أنه :: هل إحتاج الله لحب البشر ؟


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *شوف  ياغالى الرب ترك لنا القدرة على التواصل معاه والتعرف عليه لدرجة انه تجسد  اخذا صورة انسان علشان نقرب منه ونشعر به ونعرف شخصه وصفاته *
> *اذن  كل انسان يستطيع ان يتعرف على الرب الخالق لان الرب بنفسه هو عرفنا على  نفسه بنفسه انا اقدر اعرف الرب كأله خالق وكمخلص وكأب وكصديق وكل شئ *
> *لكن  اللى انت بتتكلم عنه هو محدودية عقل الانسان انه يعرف ويفهم كل احكام  وقدرة الله الغير محدودة ديه منقدرش نفهمها بعقولنا المحدودة الحالية وده  شئ طبيعى الاله اللى اقدر استوعبه كله بعقلى يبقى مش اله اساسا يبقى اختراع  انا اخترعته من عقلى انا وعملته اله *
> *اذن الخلاصة  انى اقدر اتعرف على شخص الرب على شخصه شخصيته وصفاته وحنانه ومحبته من  نحوى لان هو اعلن لينا عن نفسه اما حكمته وقدرته وعظمته فهى لامحدودة  ومطلقة ولذلك انا لااقدر ان استوعبها كليا الان وليس مطلوب منى ان استوعبها  كلها لكى اقول انى اعرف من هو الله *
> ...



الجملة التى هى بالخط الأحمر كافية لأن تهدم المسيحية من جذورها .. 
فكيف لله أن يجعل نفسه نملة ليتواصل مع باقى النمل ؟ ألا توجد طريقة أفضل من تلك ؟ أما باقى الكلام فهو كلام خارج صلب الموضوع تماما نحن لا نتكلم عن ماهية الله أو عن صفاته أو عن محبته .. نحن نتكلم عن "" مالذى ستسفيده من كل هذا ؟ هل هو يلعب معنا ؟


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *نفس السؤال الطفولي المعتاد.  الجواب: لا، لا يستطيع، ليس لعدم القدرة بل لوجود تناقض داخلي في السؤال  نفسه. هل تستطيع حضرتك تخيُل وجود مثلث مربّع الأضلاع مثلا؟ اذا كان الجواب  لا، فهل هذا يعني أن حضرتك عديم العقل مثلا؟ هذا مثال للتوضيح.*



مثالك سخيف جدا " مع إحترامى " 
ولكن لنوضح ما قلته وهو خارج صلب الموضوع أيضا ولا أعلم لماذا يتم تغيير الموضوع .. المهم !
المثلث شىء و المربع شىء آخر فكل منهما له صفات معينة مختلفة عن الآخر 
بالنسبة لله فهو شخص واحد فقط
فهل يستطيع أن يخلق إلها أقوى منه ثم يعبده ؟ لا لأنه لا يقدر أصلا !
وإلا فإثبت لى أنه يقدر  ولكنه لا يريد ؟




> *وهو ما ينطبق عليك أيضا *



فى الحقيقة نعم فأنا كل يوم أحمد رب المجد والنعمة على خروج الأديان من رأسى



> *هذا السؤال نسبي، بمعنى أن الصنيعة كاملة بحد ذاتها، لكنها "ناقصة" بالنسبة لله. وهو كما قيل لك: هل تريد الله ان يخلق الهه ؟*



لا هى ليست كاملة بدليل أنها لا تستطيع إدراك الله .. الله لو أراد أن يخلق عقلا يستوعبه لفعل ولكنه لم يفعل ! والإنسان إذا أدرك الله لا يسمى إلها إطلاقا
ولا أعلم ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع يبدو أنه تهرب من السؤال الأصلى !




> *ليس العقل وحده هو المرشد الى الله.  نعم العقل سيساعدك، لكن قلبك عليه أن يكون نقيا، غير متكبرا. الله لم ينظر  الى عبقرية صيّادي السمك الجليليين للبشارة بكلمته، ولا يأخذ عقل أينشتاين  مثالا للحكم على الناس.*



كلام خالى من المنطق ! فلب طاهر غير مكابر ! ومن لا يريد الخير لنفسه ؟



> *سؤال جميل. هل الكمبيوتر مصنوع على  صورة النملة ومثالها؟ (لاحظ أن كلاهما غير عاقلين). وهل أعلن الكمبيوتر عن  نفسه للنملة بطريقة تستطيع أن تقبله بها؟*



تركت الإنسان و ذهبت للكمبيوتر وأخطأت فهم السؤال 
أنا أقصد .. هل تفكر النملة مثلما يفكر الإنسان 
فلنفترض جدلا أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يخلق وأنه خلق كمبيوتر كبير
ثم خلق النملة على منضدة الكمبيوتر
هل ستستطيع النملة التفكير كما يفكر الإنسان ؟
هل سيحتاج الإنسان أن يحب النملة أو يكرهها ؟
هل سيطلب منها عبادته ؟ هل هو مصاب بجنون العظمة ؟
ولكن أين العقول ؟ !


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *
> يعني عندك 15 سنة، ونتوقع انك مقريتش كتير قبل ما تسئل وقولنا ماشي
> ولكن فكرت 15 دقيقة ولقيت ان الاديان لا يمكن ان تكون من عند الله؟
> في 15 دقيقة ؟!!! اومال لو فكرت نص ساعة او ساعة مثلاً كان حصل ايه ؟!*



نعم الأديان كلها صناعة بشرية متقنة
والدليل على ذلك أن يوم القيامة أول من تحدث عنه هو المصريون القدماء 
وهذا كان قبل اليهودية حتى !
ولكن هيهات لعقول تفكر !

ومن قال لك أنى لم أقرا كتير ؟


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السؤال مرة أخرى :
هل إحتاج الله أن يحب الإنسان ؟ هل إحتاج لحبه ؟
وهل أحب الله الإنسان قبل أن يخلقه ؟
أى أنه جاءته فكرة الخلق هذه ثم فجأة إكتشف أنه سيحب هذا المخلوق ؟

أنا أعلم مسبقا أن لا جواب لديكم 
ولكن ليطمئن قلبى


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> Mogarad-111,
> 
> لقد تلقيت تحذيرا في
> منتديات الكنيسة.
> ...



حقيقة لا أعرف ما سبب التحذير ؟
أنا أوضح المنطق فقط 
لا أقصد مس المعتقدات أو الهجوم عليها


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*متأسف على التأخير



			"" الخالق له أعمال "" "" أبى له أعمال ""

 ما وجه الشبه فى هذه العبارتين ؟
 سأخبرك !
 عندما قلت أن أبى له أعمال فإن أبى سيكون بحاجة لهذا العمل .. فمثلا هو يعمل بشركة ما لأنه يحتاج لهذا العمل .. لأنه لو لم يكن له "" أعمال "" لمات جوعا 
 أنت هنا وقعت فى مغالطة التشبيه غير المنطقى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حبيبي ... ركز معي
المثال الذي قارنته خاطيء
أبوك يعمل ليستفيد من عمله هذا صحيح و لكن 
أبوك يتحرك و يتكلم و يشعر و هذه الخصائص فيه
يعلمها دائما لأنه بدونها سيصبح كالصنم ميت 

و هكذا ألله فهو خالق فيخلق
وإلا كان هذا الخالق كالصنم ميت 

هل فمهت قصدي ؟




			مرة أخرى وقعت فى مغالطة التشبيه غير المنطقى 
 لأنك وصفت إلهك بأنه شخص مثله مثلنا يحبنا 
 ولكن "" هل إحتاج لهذا الحب ؟ ""
 أى "" لو لم يخلق الله الإنسان هل كان سيحزن على ذلك ؟ ""
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من أعظم صفات التي يذكرها الكتاب المقدس عن ألله هي
أن ألله محبة و أنه أحب العالم
ما علاقة الحاجة بالمحبة ؟
عندما تحب إنسان فهل أنت تحتاج حبه ؟ بالتاكيد لا
فأنا أحب صديقي و لكن بصراحة لست بحاجه لهذا الحب 
*


----------



## Mogarad-111 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> *حبيبي ... ركز معي
> المثال الذي قارنته خاطيء
> أبوك يعمل ليستفيد من عمله هذا صحيح و لكن
> أبوك يتحرك و يتكلم و يشعر و هذه الخصائص فيه
> ...



حبيبى ... ركز أنت معى 
صفات الخالق شىء و أعماله شىء آخر
إنظر لهذا :
أبى , صفاته : إنسان , عاقل , طويل , إجتماعى , متساهل , ودود , محب , له تفكير مستقل , مفتخر بذاته , ........ إلخ
أعماله : يأكل , يشرب , يتنفس , ........ إلخ
لننظر إلى صفاته أولا : إن لم يكن إجتماعى فهو بذلك إنطوائى فسوف يؤثر ذلك على حياته بالسلب لأن الناس فى ذلك الوقت سوف يفرون منه

أبى له تفكير مستقل لأنه لو لم يكن له تفكير مستقل فسوف يصدق كل شىء يسمعه " إفتراضا " وبذلك سيتحول إلى ساذج يصدق أى شىء وبذلك فإن حياته ستتأثر كثيرا بالسلب

لذلك فإن الصفات الجيدة ستؤثر على حياته بالإيجاب والصفات السيئة ستؤثر على حياته بالسلب 

النقطة الثانية : أعماله 
أبى يأكل و يشرب و يتنفس لأنه بحاجة للأكل و الشرب و التنفس
لو أن أبى شخصا خارقا مثلا ( أى لم يحتاج لأن يأكل أو يشرب أو يتنفس )
لم يكن ليفعل هذا ! إلا أذا أنت إعترضت وقلت أنه لن يستغنى عن هذه الأعمال مهما كان
فأنت هنا شخص غير واعى بما تقول 

فالخلاصة أن أبى إحتاج لكل هذه الأعمال لكى يعيش إحتاج لأن يكون إجتماعيا وله تفكير مستقل و إحتاج إلى أن يأكل و أن يشرب و أن يتنفس
لأنه لولا هذه الصفات و لولا هذه الأعمال لما إستطاع لأن يعيش بين الناس

فللنظر إلى إلهك  !
أنت تقول أن الله له صفات كأنه خالق و محب 
تقريبا هذه هى الصفتان الرئيسيتان 

لنرى : 1 - صفة الخالق
هل إحتاج الله لصفة الخالق لكى يستطيع أن يعيش ؟
أى أنه  لو لم يخلق الكون لمات مثلا ؟

إذا لم يكن يحتاج للكون فلماذا خلقه من الأساس ؟ 
هل شعر بالوحدة والملل ولم يجد شيئا ليفعله فقرر أن يرى قوته فخلق هذا الكون الذى نحن فيه
ثم قرر خلق " كوكب الأرض " ثم " الإنسان " ثم " أراد أن يختبره "

إذا كان كذلك فإنك للمرة الثلاثين فقد إنتقصت من إلهك لأنه لا تفسير أفعال إلهك المزعوم سوى التفسير الذى سبق بأنه شخص شعر فجأة بأنه بحاجة لأن يخلق و أن يرى قوته و أن يستعرضها ... إلخ

شخصا يخلق شيئا لن يستفيد منه .. إذا هو أراد أن " يعمل " مع إنه ليس بحاجة لهذا " العمل " و إلا فلماذا خلق هذا الكون ؟

إلى هنا نقف لننتقل لصفة المحبة 
الله محب 

1 - هل أحب الله الإنسان قبل أن يخلق الكون أم بعد أن خلق الكون ؟
جاوب على هذا السؤال ب " نعم " أو " لا " فقط دون التعليل 
ولكن كن صادقا مع نفسك قبل أى شىء أرجوك

كل الود

ملحوظة : إن أبى الحقيقى ليس هكذا إطلاقا و إنما هو مثال للتوضيح


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> مثالك سخيف جدا " مع إحترامى "
> ولكن لنوضح ما قلته وهو خارج صلب الموضوع أيضا ولا أعلم لماذا يتم تغيير الموضوع .. المهم !
> المثلث شىء و المربع شىء آخر فكل منهما له صفات معينة مختلفة عن الآخر
> بالنسبة لله فهو شخص واحد فقط
> ...



*دفاع طفولي عن السؤال الطفولي المعتاد "مع احترامي" 
أخي الحبيب سؤالك يحوي تناقض داخلي. هل تفهم ما معنى تناقض داخلي؟ يعني مبنى السؤال خطأ، معمول بطريقة خاطئة، فيه تناقض. وعلى نفس المنوال كان سؤالي لتوضيح خطأ إستشهادك في سؤالك.
سأوضح لك أكثر علّك تفهم ولا تكابر: وجود "إله" أقوى من الله و"عبادة" الله له هو شيء مستحيل كما أن وجود مثلث مربّع الأضلاع مستحيل.*



> فى الحقيقة نعم فأنا كل يوم أحمد رب المجد والنعمة على خروج الأديان من رأسى



*طيب بما أنّك متعصّب لهذه الدرجة لما يوحيه لك فكرك الشخصي، لماذا أتيت لتناقشنا؟ ماذا تفرق عن المسلم الذي كنت عليه (كما تقول)؟ هل تريد الجدل فقط مثلا؟ نصيحة لك إرفضها إن شئت: بعدك في مقتبل العمر (كما تقول)، وطريقة التفكير هذه ستضرّك جدا في حياتك (أنا صح والناس كلهم غلط). ستقول لي أن الدينيين يفكرّون أيضا كذلك. وهذا كلام غير صحيح. أنا مثلا أضع نسبة 1% أن أكون مخطأ في أي شيء حتى ولو كنت متأكدا منه، لأن هذا يساعدك في قبول الآخرين.
*


> لا هى ليست كاملة بدليل أنها لا تستطيع إدراك الله .. الله لو أراد أن يخلق عقلا يستوعبه لفعل ولكنه لم يفعل ! والإنسان إذا أدرك الله لا يسمى إلها إطلاقا



*الإنسان هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع إدراك الله، لأنه مصنوع على صورة الله ومثاله، لذلك تجد مثلا أن الحيوانات والنباتات لا تنقسم الى خيّرة وشرّيرة، قسم منها يذهب الى السماء والآخر الى جهنم.

ليس شرطا أن يستوعب العقل الله بالكامل، إداكه يكفي، كمثال: الطفل الصغير لا يعرف شيئا عن أمه ولا عن تعريف المحبة، ولكنه يستطيع أن يمّيز بين من يحبّه وبين من يؤذيه، ويشتاق لأمه أكثر من غيرها. هل معرفة الطفل التفصيلية الكاملة لتركيب الأم الفسيولوجي والتشريحي شرط ليكون له علاقة معها؟*



> ولا أعلم ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع يبدو أنه تهرب من السؤال الأصلى !



*دخلت بنفسي لأجيبك وأضعت وقتي في كتابة رد من أجلك حتى أهرب منك؟  أسئلتك كثيرة ما شاء الله وأنا جاوبت على ما لم يجب عليه الآخرون.
*


> كلام خالى من المنطق ! فلب طاهر غير مكابر ! ومن لا يريد الخير لنفسه ؟



*لماذا خالي من المنطق؟ أم أنه مجرد كلام فقط؟ هل أنت وأينشتاين مثلا على نفس المرتبة من الذكاء؟ لكن كلاكما أمام الله واحد لا يباركه ويلعنك فقط لأنه أذكى منك. فهمت القصد؟

هل الكل يعتقدون أن هذا الخير خيرا؟ أم أن البعض يظنون الشر خيرا والخير شرا؟ مصطلح الخير تعريفاتنا له مختلفة. مثلا هناك من يعتقد أن الزواج بأربعة خير، وهناك من يعتقد أن زنى وشر. لذلك الإيمان بإله قد يبدو "شرا" بالنسبة للبعض.*



> تركت الإنسان و ذهبت للكمبيوتر وأخطأت فهم السؤال
> أنا أقصد .. هل تفكر النملة مثلما يفكر الإنسان
> فلنفترض جدلا أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يخلق وأنه خلق كمبيوتر كبير
> ثم خلق النملة على منضدة الكمبيوتر
> هل ستستطيع النملة التفكير كما يفكر الإنسان ؟



*مشكلتك أنك قرأت جوابي وأنت مغمض العينين  قلت لك:
*


> *هل الكمبيوتر مصنوع على صورة النملة ومثالها؟ (لاحظ أن كلاهما غير عاقلين). وهل أعلن الكمبيوتر عن نفسه للنملة بطريقة تستطيع أن تقبله بها؟*



*لا، لا تفكر النملة مثلما يفكّر الإنسان، لأنها بلا عقل. أما الإنسان فعاقل. والنملة ليست على صورة الإنسان في حرية الإرادة، لذلك لا يوجد نملة تفعل الشر ونملة تفعل الخير، لذلك فالمثال خاطيء. أما الإنسان فهو مخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله، لذلك العلاقة بينهما موجودة. كما أن الله أعلن عن نفسه في التاريخ بشكل ندركه، في المسيح والرسل والكتاب المقدس والقديسين.*



> هل سيحتاج الإنسان أن يحب النملة أو يكرهها ؟
> هل سيطلب منها عبادته ؟ هل هو مصاب بجنون العظمة ؟



*1- أحذّرك من استعمال هذه الألفاظ في التلميح وغيره. أنت في منتدى مسيحي عليك أن تحترم عقائدنا فيه حتى نجيبك بإحترام.

2- الله لا يحتاج لحبك بل أنت تحتاج لحبّه. الله لا يحتاج لعبادتك بل أنت محتاج لذلك. أنت تأخذ الأمور وكأن الله يفرض عليك شيئا، وكأنك تثور على فكر ديكتاتوري. إقرأ الإنجيل يا عزيزي وسترى كيف شرح المسيح العلاقة مع البشر بالبنوّة وليس بالعبودية. إقرأ أولا، إحكم ثانيا، وليس العكس.*


----------



## Critic (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ السائل
حدد ما هو سؤالك او موضع نقاشك بالظبط اشعر ان الموضوع تشعب


----------



## Critic (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ  ‏Mogarad
ارجو ان تخبرنى ما هى الصفات التى تليق بالاله الحقيقى من وجهة نظرك ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام ملك السلام اخي اللاديني..

بداية احب اوضح الأتي ، قرأت موضوعك كاملا ووجدت ان منطقك ليس سليم في  التفكير وإفتراضاتك خاطئة في المعظم ، بل وحتى لا اعرف هل انت" لا ديني "  أم انك " ملحد " ! فالفارق معروف بالطبع ،، سأنتظر منك الإيضاح ...


نبدأ 



> وجدت أن الأديان لا يمكن أن تكون من عند "" خالق الكون ""


بداية غير موفقة عزيزي ، فلم تخبرنا كيف فكرت ، بل وانت لا تعرف ما هى هذه  الـ " اديان " فهل انت تعرف مثلا المسيحيية !! والشيء الغريب ، من هو "  خالق الكون " الذي حكمت على الأدنيان اننها لا يمكن ان تكون منه ؟


كيف تنفي شيء وانت - على الأقل - لا تعرف عن المصدر شيء ؟




> السؤال الأول :: هل خلق الله أو المسيح أو أيا كان إسمه الكون لأنه سيستفيد منه شخصيا ؟



لا .. لو لك رأي اخر فقدمه ..

بل ليستفيد الإنسان به ومن فضله يمنحه صفة الوجود في حين انه لم يكن موجودا - اقصد الإنسان بالطبع - ..



> بمعنى الإنسان إخترع السيارة تدريجيا لأنه كان بحاجة إليها واليوم لا تخلو حياتنا من وسائل المواصلات .. أظنكم فهمتم السؤال


شرح تمثيلي خاطيء ، لماذا ؟

لان الإنسان يختلف عن الله كليا ، فالإنسان لم يكن في مقدوره ان " يصنع "  السيارة ولم يصنعها ! بل ظل يجتهد ويتعلم ويجرب ووو إلى ان وصل لمثال بدائي  للسيارة ثم طورها لانه كان بالفعل يمشي ولكن لـ " سبب " التعب في المشي  والسفر ، فكانت هناك " حاجة " لهذه السيارة ،، وهذا كله خلاف الله ، فالله  بعمله المطلق ، لم يكن يوما غير قادرا ان يخلق الإنسان ( مع التحفظ على  كلمة يوما ، فهى للشرح ) ثم وجدت هذه القدرة فخلق ، هذا خاطيء ، هو يقدر  دوما وبالأمر بدون " تطوير " وايضا بدون " سبب " إفادي له ، بل من عطفه على  الإنسان اوجدنا حيث لم نكن نوجد ، فمنحنا صفة الوجود ...



> إذا لماذا فكر فى خلق الكون من الأساس ؟



ليمنحنا صفة الوجود بعد ان كنّا لسنا بموجودين ...



> يبقى هذا عيب فى الصانع .. لماذا ؟


لا عزيزي ، هذا عيب فيك ( متلقي الجواب ) ومحارب للإسلام في صورة "الله " ، لا تقلق سأشرح لك ...



> يبقى هذا عيب فى الصانع .. لماذا ؟


من الطبيعي والمنطقي والعقلي جدا ان لا ينشأ عن " الصانع " ( الخالق ) ،  مصنوع ( مخلوق ) على نفس قدرته ( في اي ناحية ) ، لماذا ؟ لان السؤال الذي  سيطرح نفسه ، من اين اتت القدرة التي يمكنها ان تخلق شيء لم يكن فيه قدرة  ليكون موجودا في الأساس !؟

سأبسطها لك ،، 
لماذا لم يوجد هذا " المخلوق " بدون ان " يخلقه " الخالق " إذن كان عندما تمت خلقته أصبح بنفس قوة الخالق ؟!
السؤال الثاني ، كيف للخالق ان يوجِد ما يساويه في القدرة وهو ( اي المخلوق ) لم يكن له ادنى صفة وهو صفة " الوجود " من الأساس ؟


فالمانح لهذه الصفة لابد انه يمتلكها وبالتالي فالباقي لا يمتلكها ،  وبالتالي هناك فضل ومنّة من الخالق للمخلوق ، وبالتالي فالمخلوق لا يساوي  الخالق ..

السؤال الثالث ، صفة " الخالق " هى لانه دائما يَخّلِق ولم يُخّلق على  الإطلاق ، فلهذا كيف يكون للمخلوق صفة من خلقه وهو لم يمنحها لنفسه وهو  ايضا لم يكن في حين " مخلوق " ؟



> يعنى لو أنا مثلا قادر على صناعة مفاعل نووى ولكنى قررت فى النهاية صنع "" غسالة أوتوماتيك ""
> بماذا تصفنى ؟



خطأ منطقي بالغ وبليغ ، فانت لاتستطيع خلقة مفاعل ننوي ، ولكن تستطيع  بإستخدام الاف الأشياء ان " توظف " ما هو " موجود " بالفعل ، في صنع هذا  المفاعل النووي ، بل ويكون خطر عليك ، فانت استخدمت اشياء موجودة بالفعل  مثل الذرة والطاقة التي تنتج " عنها " ، وكل هذا انت لم تعطيه للذرة ومن  هنا يختلف المثل حيث ان الله يخلق ما بداخل الذرة  ، وانت فقط " تستخدمه "  وبالتالي فالذي خلقه الله اي " القوة التي بداخل الذرة عند انشطارها " هى  في الأساس اقوى منك ، وانت فقط توظفها ، ولهذا فأنت لا " تخلق " شيء " اقوى  منك " او يساويك ..




> هذا يؤدى إلى إحتمالين ::


هذا منطق ضعيف ، فمن الذي قال لك ان تفكيرك صحيح لتقول بهذين الإحتمالين اصلا ؟




> 1 - الله يحتاج للكون لذلك قام بخلقه


خطأ ، فالله لا يحتاج على الإطلاق لشيء في لاهوته ...



> 2 - الله *لا* يحتاج للكون و*لا* لعبادة الإنسان له و*لا* لتعذيبه ولكنه خلقه *على الرغم* من ذلك


هنا خطأ منطقي أخر لك ، حيث ان هذه الجملة " لم تضع فيها سببا " بل وضعت "  عدم سبب " بمعنى انك وضعت " لا " و " ولا " و " ولا " و " على الرغم " ولم  تضع ايضا سببا وهذا دليل خلل في تفكيرك المنطقي ، لانك لم تذكر السبب  المعروف الواضح وهو ،،


ان الله من فضله اعطانا صفة الوجود لانه يحبنا ( قبل ان يخلقنا ) لانه كلي المعروفة ومطلق فيها ...




> إن كان كذلك فإن الله هنا شخص لا يعرف ماذا يفعله فهو فقط يخلق ثم يعذب ثم لا شىء


طبعا هذا تشتيت ، فما علاقة التعذيب بالموضوع ؟

لو كانت مشكلة الألم تريد التحدث فيها فعلى الرحب والسعة ..



> هل شعر الله بالملل مثلا لذلك قرر خلق الكون مع أنه لا يحتاجه ؟


وكيف يشعر الله بالملل ؟



> ببساطة أكثر :: لو كان الله لا يحتاج للكون على  فإن الكون لن ينفعه أو يضره فى أى شىء على الإطلاق
> ولكنه خلقه للتسلية فقط .. هل هذا هو الله  ؟


بالفعل لن ينفعه ولن يضره ، ولكن سينفعه هو ( اي الله سينفع البشر ) ومن  خالفه سيكون قد حكم على نفسه بالضرر الذاتي لبعده عن المنفعة التي وهبت له  بدون أجر ..



> تحياتى "" صوت الرب "" لا أعلم صراحة إن كان الرب له صوت أم لا !


جيد ، فلنعلمك اذن ، الله له صوت بداخل قلبك ، يقرعه دائما ، فمن اراد ان يقبل فاليقبل ومن اراد ان يرفض فليرفض ..



> لأن إقناع شخص يؤمن بإله صعب أن يقتنع بفكرة ما


هذا لضعف الإفكار الألحادية .. وليس لعدم الإتناع بسبب عدم الإقتناع ، فالمشكلة في افكاركم وليست في المتلقي ...



> عندما قلت أن أبى له أعمال فإن أبى سيكون بحاجة لهذا العمل


ابيك يقوم بالأعمال ، وابيك ليس الخالق ( هذا عن ابيك الجسدي ) واما الله فهو الأب المطلق الذي يخلق دائماً ...



> فمثلا هو يعمل بشركة ما لأنه يحتاج لهذا العمل


توصيف ناقص ، هو يعمل بشركة ما لانه لم يجد ما يكفيه فقام بالعمل ... وهذا غير موجود مع الإله ..



> لأنه لو لم يكن له "" أعمال "" لمات جوعا


هذا مبدأ مقلوب ، فالحاجة ام الإختراع وهكذا العوز ام الشغل ، فلا تقلب الموازين ..



> * هل الله يحتاج لهذا العمل مثلما إحتاج أبى لعمله لكى يبقى حيا ؟*


مع الإعتذار لك ،،

ابيك " مخلوق ناقص " عن اشباع نفسه بنفسه ، وكذلك نحن كلنا لاننا كما بينت  لك لا نساوي الله ولعلك هنا عدت لصوابك وادرجت ان سؤالك كان خاطئاً عندما  سألت عن هل الملخوق فكره بنفس قدرة فكر الخالق !

واما عن الخالق فهو لا يحتاج ولذلك فنحن دائما الذي نحتاج فقط لاننا " مخلوقاته " ...

الجوال المباشر : لا ..



> * أنا أعمل عملا ما لأنى أستفيد منه .. الله يعمل أعمالا ولكنه لا يستفيد منها !*


طبعا كالعادة مثال ضعيف جدا ، ودعني اوضح لك هذا ،،

انت لست دائما تعمل اعمالا لتستفيد منها !
فلو وجد شخصا في الشارع يريد ان يأكل مثلا وجائع واعطيته اموالا او طعاما  فأنت لن تستفيد على الإطلاق عمليا ولكن انت " افدته هو " فليس دائما انت  تعمل ما سيفيدك فقط ،، نأتي الى الله ،، الله ينتفي فيه الجانب الأول وهو  انه يستفيد ، فالله لا يستفيد بل دائما " يُفيد " ... 


فما المشكلة التي تواجهك " منطقيا " ان كان الله يعمل اعمالا لا تعود عليه بالفائدة ولكن تعود علينا بالفائدة ؟
وهذا هذا " ترف " منه ام انه " حب لنا " منه ؟؟



> * قد إنتقصت من إلهك وجعلته شخص "" عابث "" لا يعرف ما الفائدة من أعماله تلك ..*


بالطبع هذا يعتبر قلة ادب ، لماذا ؟ لانك قمت " بتفسير " كلامه بفهمك "  الضعيف " ومن هنا قمت بسب معبوده ،، وان كنت تحب الحوار ، فحاول ان تتجنب  مثل هذه التشبيهات واجعل المنصوص عليه في الإقتباس هو المحكوم عليه نصا  بدون تدخل فكرك فيه لانه ليس دائما صحيحا ، ( في حالة انه يوجد به صحة من  الأساس ) ...


طبعا انت مخطيء ، لماذا ؟

لان كلمة العابث لا تطلق على من يفعل افعالا لن تعيد عليه الفائدة ، بل على  من يفعل افعالا لا فائدة منها له أو لغيره ، اما من يفعل اعمالا لا تعيد  عليه الفائدة ولكنها تفيد غيره ، فهو " محب " و " باذل " لاجلك ، وليس  عابثا ، لانه يفعل هذا " بسبب " انه يفيدك انت ،، ..



> أنا فكرت فى إنجاب أطفال لأنى سأفرح بوجودهم فأنا هنا فى حاجة للأطفال



منتهى الخطأ ، انت لم تفكر في انجاب الاطفال لانك بحاجة للأطفال ، بدليل  انك تستطيع العيش بدون اطفال ، فانت لا تحتاجها ، ولكنك " احببت " ان يكون  لك اطفال ، وهنا نقف وقفته ، اين قدرتك انت على " انجاب الأطفال " بالأمر  والقدرة الذاتية ؟ هل كل من يريد الإنجاب ينجب ؟ ام يمكن ان لا ينجب !؟

من هنا تعرف الفرق ، فالله يخلق بالأمر ولا يوجد ادنى احتمال انه في حالة  ارادته المطلقة لوجود خليقة ان لا توجد على عكسك تماما ، فانت تتمنى ولا  تريد فقط ...


حالة الفرح هذه نتيجة ، والنتيجة لا تتحقق مع الله لانه كلي المعرفة ، فهو  يعرف انه خالق وعندما يريد ان يخلق فسيخلق ولذلك بالأمر ليس بمستحدث لكي  يجعله " يفرح " ..




> لأنه لو لم يكن لدى أطفال لشعرت بالحزن



كل الأشياء موجودة أمام الله في علمه المطلب كأفكار ...



> لأنك وصفت إلهك بأنه شخص مثله مثلنا يحبنا


انت من وقعت في المغالطة ( كالعادة ) فليس معنى انه يحبنا ، انه " مثلنا "!!!
فانت تنجب والحيوان ينجب ، فهل انت حيوانا مثله مثلك ؟

معنى انه يحبنا اي انه لديه حب مطلق ، ولكن انت لا تملك هذا الحب المطلق ...



> ولكن "" هل إحتاج لهذا الحب ؟ ""


كيف يحتاج الله لهذا الحب وهو :

1. دائما موجود فيه سواء خلقنا ام لم يخلقنا
2. اننا موجودين في فكره ، فهو يدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كانها موجودة ، لانه كلي القدرة والمعرفة 



> أى "" لو لم يخلق الله الإنسان هل كان سيحزن على ذلك ؟ ""


مخطي جدا انت دائما ،، الله لا يوجد له " ســــــ " لان الكل واقف امام  عينيه بالإضافة أنه كلي القدرة فما الذي سيحزنه " لاهوتيا " ؟؟




> العيب فى الصنعة يدل على نقص فى الصانع


خطأ ، العيب في الصنعة يدل على " إفساد الصنعة " لنفسها ..



> لو أنا قادر على صنع أقوى طائرة حربية عرفها التاريخ وإجتمع كل الناس من كل الأرجاء لكى يشاهدوا  إختراعى هذا
> 
> ولكننى فى النهاية _*تراجعت*_ عن إختيارى وقلت :: لن أصنع إلا غسالة أوتوماتيك !
> بماذا تصفنى ؟




مخطيء تماما ، فكيف تنسب فعل " التراجع " لـ " القدرة " ؟
فالقدرة دائمة ، فانا دوما قادر ان اشرب ،!! فهل لو لم اشرب سأكون غير قادرا !!

فالقدرة لا تعني وجود الناتج عنها ، بل ان " التراجع " يُنسب ما هو بعدما كانت لك القدرة له ان " فعلته بالفعل " وليس مجرد " وجود لك قدرة " !!


هذا كله من جهه ، واما الأخرى ، فمن قال لك ان الله يتراجع !!؟

بالطبع لاهوتيا ...



> فإنه كان قادرا على خلق الإنسان بحيث يكون عقله قادرا على استيعابه ولكنه على الرغم من ذلك قرر أن يكون عقله "" محدودا ""



تفكير خاطيء ، حيث ان المصنوع لا يمكن ان يكون كالصانع وإلا فلماذا لم يكن المصنوع صانع للصانع الذي صنعه قبل ان يصنعه من الأساس ؟
اي ما هى افضلية الصانع ليكون هو الصانع والأخر المصنوع !!



هل يقدر الإنسان ان يخلق انسان مثله من العدم !!؟

فلنرى ردك بل وقدرتك ومثالك العملي بخلق انسانا بنفس قدرتي انا مثلا من العدم ...

فلابد ان يكون الـ " ناتج " هو " مجرد نتيجة " وإلا فلماذا لم يكون الناتج مسبب لهذا الذي انتجه ؟ اي ما افضلية المنتج على هذا الناتج ؟




> مع أنه كان فى البداية قادرا على خلق إنسان أفضل من *هذا*


مع اي " هذا " تقارن ؟



> "" النقص فى الصنعة يدل على عيب فى الصانع ""


كما بينت لك خطأك وسأكرر انك المخطيء ..




لي عودة ...


----------



## Philoxinos (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> عقولكم محدودة جدا أيها المسيحيون !


*ليباركك الربّ
أسامحك من جهتي*


> كلمة عيب ونقص هى من صفات المخلوق فقط


*فلماذا تعاتبنا عندما قلنا لك أنّ الإنسان محدود.
*​


> وبما أن إلهكم يحب البشر ! فهو يحمل صفات بشرية !
> إذا هو ناقص !


*كلامك غير منطقي. هل لأنّ الله يحبّ البشر فهو ناقص
معادلتك للأسف غير صالحة الاستعمال إذ هي بدون معنى.*



> القوة الخفية فى نظرى ستكون شىء أعظم من الإله الذى يتصوره الإنسان فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!
> هذه هى وجهة نظرى





> *[FONT=&quot]إنّك بهذا تناقض قولك: "النقص فى الصنعة يدل على عيب فى الصانع"*[/FONT]


*يبدو لي أنّك لم تفهم ما قلته، فيمكنك إعادة النظر فيما اتّهمت عقولنا به.
أخي الحبيب قصدي هو بطريقةٍ أبسط. إن كنتَ تعترف بأنّ الإنسان لا يمكنه أن يدرك القوّة الخفية وكيفية خلقها الكون، فلماذا تعيب علينا قولنا بأنّ الإنسان لا يمكنه إدراك الله وأسرار الكون. وهذا بحسب قولك:*


> يبقى هذا عيب فى الصانع .. لماذا ؟
> لأن الله عندما خلق الإنسان "" إفتراضا "" وضع به عقلا لا يدرك الكثير من الأشياء


 



> ولكن هل كان الله يستطيع أن يخلق عقلا يستطيع بسهولة أن يفهمه ؟
> بالطبع وهذا كان فى غاية السهولة .. ولكنه لم يفعل !
> و ترك للإنسان عقلا محدودا لا يستطيع أصلا تعريف ماهية الله







> جملة لا معنى لها ! الله كامل وهو الحياة بذاته .. وكيف أتى الله إذا ؟ ما علينا


*لم أفهم ما هو الذي بدون معنى، أرجو منك إيضاح الأمور بطريقة منطقية وبدون استهتار.
ثمّ من قال لك أنّ الله ياتي للوجود. فهو كائن بذاته. وإلّا لكان ناقصاً (حاشا).
وكيف أنّ الله كائن فهذا أمر لا تقدر عقولنا على إدراكه لانّه بكلّ بساطة لا يُدرك وغير محدود. وإن رفضتّ هذا القول فأظن الأفضل لك أن تسحب قولك عن القوّة الخفية التي يستحيل إدراكها كقولك: *


> القوة الخفية فى نظرى ستكون شىء أعظم من الإله الذى يتصوره الإنسان
> فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!








> المهم لا ننحرف عن صلب الموضوع كما قلت


*لا أظنّني انحرفت عن صلب الموضوع من جهتي.*



> وهى أنه :: هل إحتاج الله لحب البشر ؟


*لم يكن هذا سؤالك عزيزي

وعلى العموم الله غير محتاج لأي شيء
ومحبّته هي شيءٌ من طبيعته*

*مع فائق تقديري ومحبّتي*​


----------



## ROWIS (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Mogarad-111 قال:


> نعم الأديان كلها صناعة بشرية متقنة
> والدليل على ذلك أن يوم القيامة أول من تحدث عنه هو المصريون القدماء
> وهذا كان قبل اليهودية حتى !
> ولكن هيهات لعقول تفكر !
> ...


*طب ما تديني مثال كده من اللي قاله الفراعنه عن يوم القيامة ونبتدي نقارنه مع اللي جة في الكتاب المقدس ونشوف هل ده هو ده ولا لأ، ولا حتي هل اللي قاله الفراعنة فيه ولو شبه بسيط من اللي ذكرة الكتاب المقدس.*
*وعاوز بس الدليل ان الفراعنة كانوا قبل اليهود لو سمحت، اذا كان اليهود اساسا كلهم من نسل نوح اللي مكنش فيه غيرة هو واولاده، تقوم تقولي الفراعنة قبل اليهود ؟ قرا سلسلة الانساب وانت تعرف مين اللي قبل الثاني يا غالي
وياريت تذكرلنا ايه هي المعايير اللي بناء عليها بتحدد ان ده دين او تعاليم من عند الله وذاك تعاليم ليس من عند الله، وما هو وصف الله في رائيك واللي انت تجده منافي لما هو موجود عندنا.
*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Mogarad-111 قال:


> حبيبى ... ركز أنت معى
> صفات الخالق شىء و أعماله شىء آخر
> إنظر لهذا :
> أبى , صفاته : إنسان , عاقل , طويل , إجتماعى , متساهل , ودود , محب , له تفكير مستقل , مفتخر بذاته , ........ إلخ
> ...


*سؤال أرجو أن تجيبني عليه
 ألله له القدرة على الخلق فلماذا لا يخلق ؟ 
 ما الخطأ أو العيب في أن يخلق ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> فى الحقيقة أنا أعتبر أن كلمة "" إله "" هى تأليف بشرى



وما الذي دفعك لهذا بشكل عملي ؟



> القوة الخفية فى نظرى ستكون شىء أعظم من الإله الذى يتصوره الإنسان


1. وكيف تحكم على القوة هذه وعلى الإله وانت لا تعرف ابجديات المعلومات عنه ؟

2. ماذا لو كانت ( جدلا ) القوة هذه هى الله !؟



> فهل تستطيع النملة أن تعرف كيف إخترع الإنسان الكمبيوتر مثلا ؟!


وما علاقة هذا بوجود اله !!؟

هل تستطيع انت " الإنسان " ان تعرف ما يدون في ذهني الآن " انا الإنسان " ؟!!
هذا لأبين لك انك تقارن بأشياء خاطئة ، فعندما قارنت فغيرت الجنس رغم ان هذا ليس المهم لانه متحقق في نفس الجنس !



> هل إستطاع ذلك الحاسب الآلى أن يفكر كالإنسان ؟ لا !!
> وهل سيستطيع ؟ لا !!



ثواني بس ، لا تقفز ،،، السؤال الآن ، لماذا ؟؟

تفضل اجبني واهدم كلامك 



> أى أن مثالك هذا يا عزيزى خاطىء لأنه يستحيل على إلهك أن يخلق شىء أقوى منه مهما فعل ..


السؤال ، ليس هذا ووضحت خطأه المنطقي فيما مضى ، والآن اوجه لك ردا من منظور اخر ،، كيف يخلق الله من لم يكن موجودا ويجعله اقوى منه ؟ فمن اين سيأتي بالقوة التي تجعله يمنح مخلوقا ان يكون اعظم من خالقه ؟
!
كيف ؟



> هل كان يستعرض قوته ؟ هل هناك إجابة منطقية لهذا السؤال ؟


بالطبع ، ولكن هل لك عقل يستطيع ان يفهم الجواب ؟ فلكي نطرح الغجابة وتقبلها لابد ان يتحقق امرين ، الأول ، ان تكون الغجابة منطقية ، والثاني ، ان يكون المتلقي منطقي ويفهم !!
فإن كنت لن تفهم ما سنقوله فستحكم انها غير منطقية وعادتكم بدون دليل !

المهم ،،،

لم يكن يستعرض قوته لانه الأقوى فلا حاجة له لذلك ،، بل كان يخلق هذا لـ :

1. ليسخرها الإنسان
2. ليعرف ان الإنسان مخلوق ضعيف دائما ما يحتاج الى الخالق وليس هو نفسه الخالق ..
3. ليعرف البشر ان هذا الذي صعنه صنع اشياء اعظم واكبر منه وبالتالي فالله يقدر على ما لا يتخيله البشر ..



> ولكن هل كان الله يستطيع أن يخلق عقلا يستطيع بسهولة أن يفهمه ؟


كان الإنسان الاول مخلوقا على صورة الله ، وبالتأكيد انه كان يرى الله بصوره ما وكان يكلمه مباشرة ولكن الآن ما هو المنطق الذي يقول ان كل ما لا يفهمه البشر هو غير منطقي وغير موجود ؟



> بالطبع وهذا كان فى غاية السهولة .. ولكنه لم يفعل !


بالطبع انت تخترع من نفسك ، لعجزك ، تسأل وتجيب على نفسك !! وامصيبتاه !

الله غير المحدود كيف يحده محدود ؟

لنأخذ مثال معروف وبسيط وعملي ، امسك في يدك كوب فارغ ، وضع فيه كل مياة المحيطات ،، تفضل ....



> و ترك للإنسان عقلا محدودا لا يستطيع أصلا تعريف ماهية الله



خطأ ، الله يعطينا ما نحتاج اليه وليس ما تريد انت ان تراه وتخترع لتحتاج اليه !



> عقولكم محدودة جدا أيها المسيحيون !


قليل الأدب ..



> كلمة عيب ونقص هى من صفات المخلوق فقط


جميل ، ومنذ متى وهذه " القوة " موجودة ، تفضل اعطيني تاريخ محدد ،، 

ومن اوجدها ..؟



> وبما أن إلهكم يحب البشر ! فهو يحمل صفات بشرية !


تفكير اقل ما يقال عليه انه " غبي " محض !
من اين اخترعت هذا الإختراع ؟

هل اتيت لتضحكنا عليك ام لنضحك فقط عليك من انفسنا !!؟



> إذا هو ناقص !


اذن انت ناقص فقط !



> جملة لا معنى لها !


الآن اكشفك امام نفسك واضعك في حجمك الطبيعي 

الملحد ( انت ) اتيت لتهاجم ، ورغم ان هجومك ضعيف ولا يصعد لمستوى الركاكة فقد اجبناك بكل عقل وقوة ولم ترد باجوبة اللهم الا الإدعاء بان هذا " تشتيت " وان هذا " ستتكلم عنه في موضوع أخر " ،، فعندما قلبنا لك اسئلتك جميعها الى تلك " القوة " التي تكلمت عنها ،، قلت جملة بلهاء وهى " جملة لا معنى لها " !

لتهرب من الجواب !!
فإن كنت تعترض على اسم فقط وهو " الله " ولكنك تسميه " قوة " فسنسألك نفس هذه الأسئلة وبالتالي عليك ان تحمي افكارك بالإجابة على نفس اسئلتك ، ولكن للأسف لأنك عربي فقد كشفت نفسك ، فانت اتيت فقط لتهاجم لانك لا تقوى على الدفاع عن فكرتك فتسأل ثم لا تقبل الجواب بدون سبب ، لكن ان احد يضعك في نفس محل السؤال فتهرب وتسب بقلة ادب !!

وهكذا انت ضعيف !



> وهى أنه :: هل إحتاج الله لحب البشر ؟


اجبنا عليه ، وانت تهرب بتكرار ما تم الرد عليه ...


> الجملة التى هى بالخط الأحمر كافية لأن تهدم المسيحية من جذورها ..


او لتفضح جهلك من اساسه 



> فكيف لله أن يجعل نفسه نملة_* ليتواصل*_ مع باقى النمل ؟



من قال هذا التعبير الأبلة سواك ؟ وهو " ليتواصل "؟؟

اذا كان نفس الأقتباس وقبل الجملة الملونة بالاحمر بعدة كلمات توجد جملة :



> *شوف  ياغالى الرب ترك لنا القدرة على التواصل معاه والتعرف عليه
> *




فهل ادركت انك مجرد صبي عقلا ؟



> ألا توجد طريقة أفضل من تلك ؟


هنا انت تتكلم بصفتك مسلم سابق وليس ملحد او لا ديني !!

فالسؤال الذي يجب ان تسأله ، ما المانع ان يتجسد الله في صورة بشر !!
هذا هو السؤال من المنطق اللاديني وليس الإسلامي !

لان هذا يفضح انك مازلت مسلم-ملحد تفكر في ان الله يتغير ويتعالى ويتكبر ويتمعظم ووو علينا !!

لكن الملحد يفكر في وجود او عدم وجود الله وليس انه بالصورة التي فيها هو !



> حن لا نتكلم عن ماهية الله أو عن صفاته


عجيب انت يا مسلم !

تتكلم في الجملة السابقة عن :



> ألا توجد طريقة *أفضل* من تلك ؟


وتتكلم الآن عن :


> حن لا نتكلم *عن ماهية الله* أو عن صفاته



فكيف حددت السؤال اذا كانت هناك طريقة افضل او ليست افضل وانت لا تعرف او لا تتكلم عن ماهية الله !؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> مثالك سخيف جدا " مع إحترامى "



إدعاء لا دليل عليه بدليل انك لم تجرؤ ان تجب على سؤاله !






> المثلث شىء و المربع شىء آخر فكل منهما له صفات معينة مختلفة عن الآخر



ومن سالك عن ماهية المثلث ؟ ومن قال انه شيء اخر عن الشيء الآخر !!

في حين انك تناقض نفسك لتقول لماذا لا يخلق الله مخلوق اقوى منه !! 
فهذا المخلوق الذي تريده اقوى منه سيكون هو الها لمن خلقه اصلا ، وبالتالي سيكون عندنا " المخلوق المعبود الجديد ) وهو المربع في مثالنا هنا ، والمخلوق الخالق القديم ) وهو المثلث هنا ، فسألناك 
هل تستطيع تخيل وجود مثلث بأربعة اضلاع ؟!!

ارسم شكله من فضلك ..






> بالنسبة لله فهو شخص واحد فقط


مع التحفظ ، طالما هو واحد فقط فكيف يخلق مربع اخر غيره يكون اقوى منه !؟




> فهل يستطيع أن يخلق إلها أقوى منه ثم يعبده ؟



سؤال اقل ما يقال عليه انه غبي ، لماذا !!
لان الإله لا يُخلق من الأساس !


انت تبني اسئلة على اخطاء وعندما نصحح لك خطأك ونعيدك الى صوابك تقول اننا نشتت !! ولا تعرف انك المشتت ذهنيا ونحن نعرف المصدر فنصحح لك مسارك الفكري لتكون على الأقل ملحد ذا عقل !





> لا لأنه لا يقدر أصلا !



بل لانك لا تستطيع ان تنتظر الإجابة فتسأل وتجب على نفسك لانك تعرف ان اجوبتنا انهت على اسئلتك واحرجتك عندما وجهناها اليك !




> وإلا فإثبت لى أنه يقدر  ولكنه لا يريد ؟



واضح انك صغير العقل كما صغر سنك ، خلق اله ، هذه غير موجودة اصلا لان طالما قلت كلمة " اله " فانت تقول ايضا انه " هو وحده الخالق وهو الوحيد الذي ليس بمخلوق " فهنا نصحح سؤالك ،،

هل يمكن ان نقول " فهل يستطيع ( الإله ) أن يخلق ( الوحيد الذي ليس بمخلوق ) أقوى منه ثم يعبده ؟ "...



> فى الحقيقة نعم فأنا كل يوم أحمد رب المجد والنعمة على خروج الأديان من رأسى


انت تهرب من داخلك ولا تجد اقناعا بداخلك لما انت عليه الآن ، تماما كالنعامة ، لا تريد ان يتم توجيه اسئلة اليك ، فبدلا من ان تبحث عن اجوبه ، فوضعت نفسك خارج المنافسة ، وبقيت في خانة السائل ، ولا تعلم ان هذا لا يصلح مع العقيدة التي هدمت كل قوة المعاند الفكرة في اوج العصور الثقافية والتي لا يمثل كل ما هو موجود الآن فكرة لها !



> لا هى ليست كاملة بدليل أنها لا تستطيع إدراك الله


واضح انك لا تقرأ كلامه :



> * أن الصنيعة كاملة بحد ذاتها، لكنها "ناقصة" بالنسبة لله.*





> الله لو أراد أن يخلق عقلا يستوعبه لفعل ولكنه لم يفعل !


لا يوجد محدود يستطيع ان يحد غير محدود ...



> والإنسان إذا أدرك الله لا يسمى إلها إطلاقا


كيف عرفت هذا وهو ليس بموجود ؟!!
ارأيتك انك ضعيف منطقيا وتقول اشياء لا دليل منطقي عليها ؟



> ولا أعلم ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع يبدو أنه تهرب من السؤال الأصلى !


الحجة الدائمة لك للهروب 

السؤال الأصلي اجبناك عليه ولكنك تفرعت فتفرعنا معك في كلامك وحصرناك منطقيا وانت الذي تهرب ..



> كلام خالى من المنطق !


إدعاء بلا دليل ، فاين دليلك ؟



> ومن لا يريد الخير لنفسه ؟


انت ... ولكن هل فعلا انت تعرف انك لا تريد الخير لنفسك ! 



> تركت الإنسان و ذهبت للكمبيوتر وأخطأت فهم السؤال


بل انت المقصر في طرح الامثلة  فلا تلومن الا نفسك ..



> أنا أقصد .. هل تفكر النملة مثلما يفكر الإنسان


انت هنا تسأل عن الكيفية !
بمعنى انك افترضت الوجود اصلا ثم تسأل عن كيفيته !

فهل للنمله عقل اصلا لكي تفكر !!؟



> فلنفترض جدلا أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يخلق وأنه خلق كمبيوتر كبير


لا لا تفترض لكي لا تهرب كالعادة وتنسب لنا ما بك عندما نطحن امثلتك 



> ولكن أين العقول ؟ !


بالنسبة لنا : موجودة 
وبالنسبة لك :اثبتنا انها غير موجودة 



> وهذا كان قبل اليهودية حتى !


طبعا جملة غبية للغاية !
فمن قال لك اصلا وضحك عليك وقال ان اليهودية هى اول تعامل من الله للإنسان !!
من قال لك هذه الخرافة !!

الم تقرأ قصة ادم !!

 ولكن هيهات لعقول تفكر !




> ومن قال لك أنى لم أقرا كتير ؟


كلامك كله ..



> أنا أعلم مسبقا أن لا جواب لديكم


تم الإجابة على كلامك ولكنك تعيد السؤال ظنا منك انك بإعادتك للسؤال يكون السؤال لم يتم الرد عليه !!
ولكن هيهات فهذه طريقة المسلم 



> ولكن ليطمئن قلبى


وما هو قلبك ؟ هل تقصد العضلة التي تضخ الدم ؟ 

حدثنا عن قلبك هنا من منظروك الإلحادي


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> صفات الخالق شىء و أعماله شىء آخر


خطأ ، صفات الخالق هى التي يفعل بها اعماله ..



> أبى , صفاته : إنسان , عاقل , طويل , إجتماعى , متساهل , ودود , محب , له تفكير مستقل , مفتخر بذاته , ........ إلخ



ليس فقط ، من صفاته انه يجوع ويأكل ويعطش ويشرب ويتنفس ووو 
فأنت اعتمدت في خداعك على ذكر بعض الصفات وعدم ذكر الباقي ومن هنا قلت ان هذا شيء وهذا اخر !



> لذلك فإن الصفات الجيدة ستؤثر على حياته بالإيجاب والصفات السيئة ستؤثر على حياته بالسلب



جميل ، الإله ، لا يوجد فيه اي شبه شيء سيء ، في كل ما ينسب اليه ، بل هو الكمال المطلق ...



تعليق عام على كلامك ، انت غالطت نفسك ، كيف ؟ بانك وضعت كل الصفات هى صفان إنتفاعية والاعمال ايضا ،، مثل التنفس والأكل والشرب ووووو ، لكن مثلا لم تضع انه " يحب الاخر " او " انه يعطف على الأخر " اي شيء خارج منه بدون مقابل للآخر ! 

اطمئن يا عزيزي ، لا مجال للتحوير 



> أنت تقول أن الله له صفات كأنه خالق و محب


هذه الصفات ليست جامدة بل هى فاعلة موجودة حاصلة بالفعل ..

فالله لأنه الوحيد الذي له الإمكانية للخلق " و " خلق بالفعل " فهو الخالق " ...


> لنرى : 1 - صفة الخالق
> هل إحتاج الله لصفة الخالق لكى يستطيع أن يعيش ؟
> أى أنه  لو لم يخلق الكون لمات مثلا ؟


خطأ ، الخلق شيء صادر من الله بإتجاه شيء اخر اوجده فلم يحتاج الله لما هو غير موجود لأنه ببساطة غير موجود وهو من اوجده ، وهنا تضاد مع مثالك ، فأنت لم تخلق الأكل ، وفي نفس الوقت انت تجوع سواء هو امامك او لا ، وفي نفس الوقت ستموت بدونه ..



> إذا لم يكن يحتاج للكون فلماذا خلقه من الأساس ؟



لأننا نحن الذين نحتاج للوجود وليس هو 

فمن فضله انه كونّا من حيث لم نكن ولم نطلب منه

والدليل الصارخ لهذا انك مثلا لم تختر في اي وقت تولد ! فهل تستطيع مثلا في اي يوم ستموت موتة طبيعية !!؟


تفضل اجبني !

فهناك اشياء لا تسطيع اختيارها اصلا ، بل هى بأمر الخالق الذي اوجدك ..


> شخصا يخلق شيئا لن يستفيد منه .. إذا هو أراد أن " يعمل " مع إنه ليس بحاجة لهذا " العمل " و إلا فلماذا خلق هذا الكون ؟


انت وضعت اعتراض ولم توضح ما مشكلتك فيه !
ما المشكلة في انه يخلق شيء لن يستفيد منه !
انا ايضا عندما اعطي صدقة لن استفيد منها عمليا !!
فهل يعني هذا انه فعل غير منطقي !!

وللمرة الواحد والثلاثون ،، الله خلق الكون لأجلنا وليس لأجله

ابسطها لمستوى تفكير عقلك 



شخص ثري قام بإفتتاح مشروع خيريي للأطفال وصرف عليه نصف امواله ( مثلا ) وفي النهاية اعاد كل الدخل الذي سيأتي من هذا المشروع ، الى الدولة !!

هل هذا تصرف غير معقول !!؟



> 1 - هل أحب الله الإنسان قبل أن يخلق الكون أم بعد أن خلق الكون ؟



لانك من خلفية اسلامية فتفكيرك مشوة تماما ، الله لا يوجد لديه " قبل " و " بعد " لأن كل الأشياء كائنة امامه ... ولكن مجازا لكي تفهم ( يارب ) سأقول لك جدلا ( قبل ) ...


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الخالق الردود كثيرة جدا أمنحونى وقت حتى أقرأها بتمعن .. دمتم بود


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للأخ *Molka Molkan وأقدر وقتك ومجهودك فى التواصل حول الموضوع لكن إمنح لى فرصة أشرح فيها موقفى 

أنا لا أغير الموضوع صدقنى أنا عندى كلام كثير لأقوله ولكن لنرد على بعضنا البعض يجب أولا أن نفهم بعضنا البعض
أنا فاهم بعض الأشياء من المسيحية كويس و عندى خلفية لا بأس بها عنها
ولكن إذا جلسنا كل شخص يرد و يقوم بتفنيد حجج الآخر لن نصل إلى حل لأنه صدقنى لو إستمرينا على تفنيد حجج الآخر لن نصل إلى حل !
فأولا أحب أن أقول أن يكون الحوار ليس فيه نوعا من " التحدى " و أن يأتى كل شخص بما لديه بأن يدافع عن معتقده
فكلنا نريد الخير لأنفسنا .. ولا نريد شيئا من الحياة إلا أن نخرج منها سالمين وأنا أخطات عندما تسرعت فى كتابة سؤالى دون أن أوضح خلفية عن فكرى أنا شخصيا .. وأنا أعتذر منك مرة أخرى وصدقنى أنا لا أتهرب إطلاقا من الموضوع بل لنؤجله إلى وقت آخر حتى يفهم كل منا الآخر .. حسنا ؟
حسنا ! لنبدأ 
*


> ارجو ان تخبرنى ما هى الصفات التى تليق بالاله الحقيقى من وجهة نظرك ...



سأتكلم عن هذا فى المشاركة القادمة وأعتذر منك مرة أخرى Molka Molkan لنكمل حوارنا فى وقت لاحق إن كان لديك الوقت لنتواصل ودمتم بود


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الله : هذا هو الإسم الذى سأستعمله للتكلم عن هذه القوى الخفية و أنا لا أقصد هنا إله أو إبن إله بل أقصد شيئا أعظم من هذا سأوضحه الآن !
فالله هو أفضل إسم بالنسبة لى حتى الآن ..
أولا : من هو الله ؟ هو كائن خارق للعادة قادر على فعل أى شىء وهو الذى أوجد الكون ( حتى لو عن طريق نظرية أو حقيقة علمية ) المهم ..
الكون كله بالنسبة لله فهو نملة تائهة فى صحراء لا أول لها ولا آخر ..
عندما نظرت إلى الأديان ( وأنا أقصد الأديان على وجه عام )
وجدت أنها تصف الله بأشياء لا تليق به ..
بأنه خلق جنة و خلق نار و سوف يضع المؤمنون فى الجنة و الكفار فى النار ..
و أشياء أخرى ( كتجسد الله فى صورة بشر ) 
قأنا أتحدث عن كائن رحيم فمهما كانت الظروف ومها كانت جرائم المخلوقات ( مخلوقاته ) لا يمكن أن يعذب أيا من عباده ( أنا لا أقصد هنا أن يفعل كل شخص ما يشاء ) ولكن أقصد أنهم مهما فعلوا فإن الله لن يعذب أيا منهم لأنه لو أراد أن يعذب لعذب مجموعة من البشر فى البداية ووضعهم فى النار و مجموعة أخرى فى الجنة .. ولكن هذا لم يحصل .. فإلى متى تشوهون صورته وتقولون أنه يحب البشر أو أنه سيعذب الشيطان
ألم يكن الله بعالم أن الشيطان سيكون شرير ؟
هل خلقه ليكون مصدر الشر ؟ وهل أراد الله من البداية أن يخلق الشر ؟ أو أن يعذب الشياطين أو أو ..
لا بالطبع .. فالله أعظم من هذا .. ليس هو شخص ينتظر يوم القيامة فيحاسب كل شخص على أعماله ثم يضع مجموعة فى الجنة ويقذف بالشيطان وأتباعه فى النار .. لا .. ليست المسألة هكذا .. فى إعتقادى الشخص 
أن الأمر بعد الموت سيكون أعظم من هذا
لا أعلم بما أصفه صراحة حتى لا تقولون أنى متخلف عقليا ولكن هذا هو فكرى بإختصار ..
ولى تكملة فيما بعد 
دمتم بود


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ثانيا : 
هل الله يهتم بنا ؟
هذا السؤال حيرنى وفكرت فيه كثيرا من الوقت ووجدت إجابة له شافية بالنسبة لى 
سأضرب مثالا بسيطا ( وهو مثال تخيلى )
" كما قلت سابقا فإن الله لا يريد أصلا أن يعذب عباده لأنه قادر وبسهولة على أن يضع كل مخلوقاته التى خلقها فى الجنة ليقوم بإسعادهم " حتى الشياطين "
( أوليست الشياطين بمخلوقات أيضا يا بشر ؟ ) .. المهم ..
ثانيا : نعم الله يهتم بنا فالحياة بالنسبة لى لها معنى عظيم ..
فعندما أرى أسرتى أو أفراد عائلتى أعلم أننى خلقت فى المكان المناسب فى الوقت المناسب .. فكل منا يكمل الآخر ..
فكل شخص خلقه الله لغرض معين .. لأداء رسالة معين .. ( وهذا من إستنتاجى )
وأكبر دليل على هذا 
أن الله لم يقوم بإراحة البشر و جعل دين واحد أو فكر واحد يشمل كل الأرض
لا بالعكس .. بل تركنا فى منافسة .. بعضهم يقلبها بمنافسة غير شريفة 
( كالمتعصبين دينيا أو لادنيا ) وهذا شىء غير مقبول 
فما أجمل من أن يكون هناك شخص يخالفك الرأى ثم تستمع له ويستمع لك ؟
هذه هى الحياة .. فالحياة قاسية إلا أننى وجدتها " جميلة "
قاسية وصعبة ولكنها " لذيذة " وما بعدها ألذ ..
فمثلا : عندنا أكبر ثلاث قوات فى العالم حتى الآن : ( المسيحية , الإسلام , الإلحاد )
أكبر ثلاث مذاهب أو أفكار أو أو أو ...
هذا يعطينى شعور أننا مهما إختلفنا وهذه جملة سأكتبها أعجبتنى  من القرآن 
" *وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله* " أن الحكم النهائى إلى الله هو عالم بمن صادق نفسه ومن خادعها ومن هو مكابر أو أو أو ..
هذه فكرتى بإختصار 
دمتم بود .. لى تكملة قريبا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*تأتى هنا وتتخيل انك وحدك تعرف فى الالحاد واللادينية واننا مش هنعرف نرد عليكم على اساس انكم اذكى البشر لانكم ملحدين اولادينين *
*تعالى *




> الجملة التى هى بالخط الأحمر كافية لأن تهدم المسيحية من جذورها ..




*جملة ايه اللى بتهدم المسيحية ؟ ان الله اعطانا طريقة للتواصل معه ؟ طيب مش انتوا طول النهار فى منتدياتكم تقولوا لو كان الله موجود مايظهر طيب او يعطينا شريط فيديو عن نفسه ليه هو مختفى فى سماه ؟ ولما اقولك ان الله اعلن عن نفسه للبشر ليعطينا القدرة على التواصل معه تقولى تهدم المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*




> فكيف لله أن يجعل نفسه نملة ليتواصل مع باقى النمل ؟ ألا توجد طريقة أفضل من تلك ؟


 
*نملة ايه اللى هيتواصل معاها ؟ ايه اللى جاب النمل والصراصير فى الموضوع ؟ انا بتكلم عن تواصل الانسان مع الرب تواصل كائن عاقل حر مع كائن عاقل اخر حر , هل انت بتساوى الانسان بالنمل ؟*

*



أما باقى الكلام فهو كلام خارج صلب الموضوع تماما نحن لا نتكلم عن ماهية الله أو عن صفاته أو عن محبته .. نحن نتكلم عن "" مالذى ستسفيده من كل هذا ؟ هل هو يلعب معنا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
خطأ كلامى فى صلب الموضوع انت اللى ذكرت موضوع ماهية الله واننا لانعرف ماهى ماهية الله وانا جاوبت على كلامك علشان اوضحلك اننا نعرف ماهية الله وصفاته ,يبقى ازاى مش فى صلب الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> *تأتى هنا وتتخيل انك وحدك تعرف فى الالحاد واللادينية واننا مش هنعرف نرد عليكم على اساس انكم اذكى البشر لانكم ملحدين اولادينين *
> *تعالى *
> 
> 
> ...



أرجو أن ترى المداخلتين 43 و 44 شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*مرحبا بيك ياعزيزى *




> عندما نظرت إلى الأديان ( وأنا أقصد الأديان على وجه عام )


 
*كيف نظرت للاديان ؟ هل درست كل الاديان ؟*




> وجدت أنها تصف الله بأشياء لا تليق به ..
> بأنه خلق جنة و خلق نار و سوف يضع المؤمنون فى الجنة و الكفار فى النار


 
*ديه افكار اسلامية مش عندنا * 



> و أشياء أخرى ( كتجسد الله فى صورة بشر )


 
*ايه اللى لايليق ان الله يتجسد ؟ هل الانسان حقير للدرجة ديه فى نظرك ؟ لو كان الانسان حقير لهذة الدرجة فى نظرك فهو مش حقير فى اعين من خلقة لان الله لايخلق اشياء حقيرة بل خلق الانسان على صورته ,اذن هو مش كائن حقير *




> قأنا أتحدث عن كائن رحيم فمهما كانت الظروف ومها كانت جرائم المخلوقات ( مخلوقاته ) لا يمكن أن يعذب أيا من عباده ( أنا لا أقصد هنا أن يفعل كل شخص ما يشاء ) ولكن أقصد أنهم مهما فعلوا فإن الله لن يعذب أيا منهم لأنه لو أراد أن يعذب لعذب مجموعة من البشر فى البداية ووضعهم فى النار و مجموعة أخرى فى الجنة .. ولكن هذا لم يحصل .. فإلى متى تشوهون صورته وتقولون أنه يحب البشر أو أنه سيعذب الشيطان


 
*مرة تانية ديه افكار اسلامية ,الله لم  يخلق النار علشان يعذب فيها بشر ويشويهم ,مصير الانسان هو الى بيحدده بنفسه لكن الله مش هيمسك حد يشويه فى جهنم *
*



 

ألم يكن الله بعالم أن الشيطان سيكون شرير ؟
هل خلقه ليكون مصدر الشر ؟ وهل أراد الله من البداية أن يخلق الشر ؟ أو أن يعذب الشياطين أو أو ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طبعا الله يعلم كل شئ لكنه لايخلق الشر لانه صالح كلى الصلاح لكن يوجد فرق بين العلم المسبق والارادة 



 

لا بالطبع .. فالله أعظم من هذا .. ليس هو شخص ينتظر يوم القيامة فيحاسب كل شخص على أعماله ثم يضع مجموعة فى الجنة ويقذف بالشيطان وأتباعه فى النار .. لا .. ليست المسألة هكذا .. فى إعتقادى الشخص 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بالطبع الله عظيم ,وهذة الافكار التى تحملها عنه ليست مسيحية انما من خلفيتك الاسلامية واحنا مش مسئولين عنها ,الله لاينتظر يوم القيامة علشان يعذب حد ,اى محبة اعظم من الله يتجسد ويتألم لاجل كل واحد فينا ويضع نفسه لاجل احبائه ؟ وبعدين تيجى تتخيل انه اله يسكن برج عاجى وعنده سادية مستنى اليوم اللى هيعذب فيه الناس فى النار ؟ بعد كل هذا الحب اللى هو قدمه والمحبة اللى فى قلبه ليك وليا يبقى قاعد مستنى انه يرمينا فى النار ؟ ويستنى ليه مايرمينا من دلوقتى لما هو كده ؟

*


> دمتم بود


 
*دمت بود ياغالى *


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*حُرر بواسطة الإدارة 
بسبب الإساءة للعقيدة المسيحية وتشبيهها بأشياء غير لائقة.
*


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> *طبعا الله يعلم كل شئ لكنه لايخلق الشر لانه صالح كلى الصلاح لكن يوجد فرق بين العلم المسبق والارادة *


ومن أين يأتى كل هذا الشر إذا ؟


----------



## My Rock (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أخ Mogarad-111
أنت هنا ضيف ومن واجبك ان تحترم اهل البيت والإستضافة. مع العيب عليك ان تتعدى على عقيدتنا وتشببها بأي أفلام.
هذا اخر تحذير لك، فيا اما تحترمنا ياما تذهب لمكان اخر تناقش فيه.
لا يشرفنا الحوار مع أي شخص لا يملك سوى الإساءة عندما تنفذ منه افكاره، فلا تنحدر لها المستوى.


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> أخ Mogarad-111
> أنت هنا ضيف ومن واجبك ان تحترم اهل البيت والإستضافة. مع العيب عليك ان تتعدى على عقيدتنا وتشببها بأي أفلام.
> هذا اخر تحذير لك، فيا اما تحترمنا ياما تذهب لمكان اخر تناقش فيه.
> لا يشرفنا الحوار مع أي شخص لا يملك سوى الإساءة عندما تنفذ منه افكاره، فلا تنحدر لها المستوى.



أنا لم أكن أمزح و لم أكن أنوى الإساءة أيضا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Mogarad-111 قال:


> ومن أين يأتى كل هذا الشر إذا ؟




*الشر يأتى من مصدره وهو الشيطان  والانسان الذى يتبع افكار الشيطان هو مسئول عن اختياراته وليس الله *


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لا أعلم لماذا تم حذف بعض مداخلاتى فى آخر الموضوع !

ولكن .. قضيت معكم وقتا سعيدا .. إلى اللقاء


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لم ار ردا على ردي عليك !


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

آسف كنت مشغولا بعض الوقت بشرح فكرى

ولكن يبدو أنكم تفعلون كما يفعل منتدى التوحيد الإسلامى

أى رد محرج أو فاضح تقومون بحذفه


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

سأكتبها مرة أخرى وعليكم أن تحذفوها مرة أخرى لينكشف أمركم

الشر :
هل الله يريد أن يمنع الشر لكنه لا يقدر ؟ إذا هو غير كلى القدرة !
هل يقدر أن يمنعه و لكنه لا يريد ؟ إذا هو عبثى شرير !
هل يقدر و يريد ؟ فمن أين كل هذا الشر إذا ؟
هل لا يقدر ولا يريد ؟ فلماذا نطلق عليه الله إذا ؟


----------



## Mogarad-111 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

والخالق إنكم لتمزحون
كل شوية تطلعولى تهمة تحذير
خخخ
قدسية الله ايه يا سيد rock ؟ 
طيب ناخدكم على قد عقلكم وننسحب بالراحة من الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ملحد ، اسئلتك بسيطة سهلة وان اصبت في تعبيري سأقول انها تافهة سفيهم منطقيا وردها سهل جدا ، ولكن يبدو انك فعلا لا تجرؤ على الحوار ، بل فقط طرح الأسئلة وعدم الرد وعندما نقلبها عليك تهرب ، لذا سانتظر ردك على كلامي لارد على هذه الأسئلة البسيطة


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Mogarad-111 قال:


> والخالق إنكم لتمزحون
> كل شوية تطلعولى تهمة تحذير
> خخخ
> قدسية الله ايه يا سيد rock ؟
> طيب ناخدكم على قد عقلكم وننسحب بالراحة من الموضوع


 
*يا ابنى انت جاى تلعب ؟؟؟؟ واضح انك لاتفقه شئ اساسا فى الحادك ولا لادينيتك  , ولسه قارى الكلام ده فى منتدى الحاد جديد وجاى تنقله هنا وتلعب واضح انك واخدة موضة *
*قال ياخدنا على قد عقلنا ,طيب لو شاطر ناقشنى كده فى الحادك ياشاطر *


----------



## My Rock (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يُغلق بسبب وإستمرار الإساءة والخروج عن سياق الادب والحوار


----------

